# Seafoam



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

So before I departed back in may for this past deployment, I filled the bike with some fresh gas and seafoam. The wife would start it about once every 2 weeks and let it idle.

Today I got into the carbs to see how badly the gummed up from sitting. Boy was I shocked when I dropped the bowl on the back one. I am now sold on sea foam and will add it to the tank every time I fill up! 

View attachment 12636



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i use it for overwintering too. it works like a champ.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's the best I had ever use my outboard motor on my boat would not run right the tip of the idle screw had come off some how and block the hole up could not make it come out for nothing tried every thing even a air hose finally filled it up with sea foam 10 minutes later it fell out love that stuff


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Last time I was in these carbs was 2008 when I jetted it after i put the pipe on. Was really happy to see how clean everything was. Dont know if it was the combination of running 93 octane and seafoam or what it was. But I aint changing nothing now lol


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

Sea foam is great stuff I used it in my quad,Harley,diesel,anything that has a motor around my place.I had a older minivan that ran like crap always so I pulled the hose off the master cylinder and sucked in half a can of that the van ran like new and smoked like crazy for 15 mins and clears up it never ran better. I always put a bit in the oil and run it till it gets hot before every oil change the oil will come out black. I also squirt some down the carbs into the intake slowly till it stalls out and let it sit for 5 mins it will get rid of any carbon on valves and pistons.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

When I first bought my 05 750 bout 2 years ago,I took a look at the valves for adjustments,and noticed how carboned up and dirty the valves looked; started putting Seafoam in the gas - 2 rides later, within 1 months time,I went back in for a look - the valves looked like you could eat off them.I swear by Seafoam,and got my other riding buds hooked on it too - they did'nt believe me till I put some in their gas tank.


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

I just bought a 07 polaris 800 and on the first ride realized the gas was bad. started running like crap. Old owner had not run in a year or so. Drained the gas and it was nasty orange. I could not get to idle or run at low speeds so I used seafoam for the first time. Cleared it right up. Running like a champ now.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Can I get a HELL YEAH.....


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey guys, new to the board but been around quads and dirt bikes forever. 

Just bought an 06 BF 650i today, it has 112 hrs and 560 miles on it. Thing honestly looks like it has been in a showroom since 06. Only problem is it idles rough, spits a pops a bit, and does not seem to have great throttle response. On my buddies old Prairie 650 you could pull the front end up pretty easy, on this is will barely do it. Just does not seem like its getting off the line quick. And if its idling and I try and rev it, it starts to stall a bit and sputters. 

Guessing the carb is gummed up? Or something along those lines. Going to grab some Seafoam tonight, you guys think it could be anything else?


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

if u bought it in a higher elevation place and took it to lower elevation it will be lean this happend to me when i bought mine had to change the jets back to factory


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

james83 said:


> if u bought it in a higher elevation place and took it to lower elevation it will be lean this happend to me when i bought mine had to change the jets back to factory



I kinda wondered that at first but the guy I bought it from was local, just used it on his farm. I think with the mileage and the hours it has just sat around, alot..

I thought maybe it could be the valves needing adjusted? I dont know too much about the v twins


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

How much do you add to a tank ? 

Or is there a ratio on the bottle ?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

kirkland said:


> How much do you add to a tank ?
> 
> Or is there a ratio on the bottle ?


It tells you right on the bottle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks, might have to try it out my truck could use a good cleanin out lol


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Hey guys, new to the board but been around quads and dirt bikes forever.
> 
> Just bought an 06 BF 650i today, it has 112 hrs and 560 miles on it. Thing honestly looks like it has been in a showroom since 06. Only problem is it idles rough, spits a pops a bit, and does not seem to have great throttle response. On my buddies old Prairie 650 you could pull the front end up pretty easy, on this is will barely do it. Just does not seem like its getting off the line quick. And if its idling and I try and rev it, it starts to stall a bit and sputters.
> 
> Guessing the carb is gummed up? Or something along those lines. Going to grab some Seafoam tonight, you guys think it could be anything else?




Anyone?


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd start with the basics. Clean the air filter new set of plugs and run something through the carbs (sea foam). Might take a bit for the carbs to clean out like that though, so don't expect instant results.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Arkie said:


> Anyone?


the seafoam will for sure help. It might be time to physically remove the carbs and clean them. There is a VERY detailed thread on the how to section

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/66-snorkeling-jetting/10566-how-clean-brute-carbs.html


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

Seafoam is cool. Been using it for years to store all kinds of engines. I'll even throw a can in the autos once in a while. I hear some people say they run it in every tank but if your using fresh gas I dont see the need.


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

So would this stuff be safe for an 09 brute 750?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Leelord337 said:


> So would this stuff be safe for an 09 brute 750?


Yes i run it through my 11once in awhile.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Leelord337 said:


> So would this stuff be safe for an 09 brute 750?


yep , i put it in my 08 650 I and the bike runs so much better , depending on how long between ride's and fill ups , I add an entire bottle to my tank .


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

i put it in everything that takes gas lol


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

My bosses foremen was running bad cutting out and sputtering I put some seafoam in the tank ran it around then used carb cleaner and cleaned the carb and the jets and the bowl and got it back up and running and he said he hasn't had a problem with it yet seafoam is some good stuff works great.


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

02KODIAK400 said:


> i put it in everything that takes gas lol


 
Me too, I put it in everything I have that has a motor! 

Did you guys know STP makes a can of that stuff too that looks identical and at 2/3rd the cost? It looks so similar I mistakenly took the wrong can off the shelf at the store. When you read the label it does the same things. I wondered if STP makes it for Seafoam or vise-versa? 

Short story, I had a buddy with a ski-doo 380cc which was hard to start and had to prime it with gas down the plug holes to get it going. I told him to clean the carbs due to a possible pilot jet being plugged but he didn't want to do it! I knew he wouldn't do it so I told him about Seafoam to try at a minimum. He reluctantly tried it and his issue resolved itself. Sled starts and runs perfectly now.
He is now a believer!


----------



## Leardriver (Feb 21, 2012)

Seafoam is a solvent. It has its uses, for sure. 
An even better solution for long term storage is a gallon of avgas in place of the normal fuel. It is so stable, doesn't gum up, and carbs can sit for 3 years, and just start up and go.


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

It is great stuff. I used to use Stabil when storing engines but years ago while touring a large fire station I learned they used Seafoam in all their safety equipment. Some of which rarely got used. They found out from experience how good of a gas stabilizer it was. I was sold. Been using it ever since. Any gas I keep in a can gets treated as well.


----------



## bhen205 (Sep 28, 2011)

Can't go wrong with seafoam.


----------

